# Grocery Shopping



## debodun (Mar 3, 2017)

On average, how many times a month do you go grocery shopping?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2017)

Three or four times a week, when I'm out running other errands, I duck into the stores and pickup a few of the loss leaders that are advertised in the weekly flyer.


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Three or four times a week.



Jeepers, I go about that much in a month! Last year I spent just over $2600 at various grocery and sundry stores (I keep ALL receipts), but considering that some of the costs were for cat food, and non-food items that are on the receipt (I did not separate them when totaling), it was probably somewhat less - and I thought that was a lot for one person.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 3, 2017)

At least 12 times per month-or 3-4 times per week. But I have 3 foster kiddos and they are all teens,so we go through A LOT of food!


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 3, 2017)

At least twice a week for fresh produce.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2017)

Around 12 times a month.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2017)

I've been going grocery shopping more often now.  I used to get a whole boat load for about 3 weeks but it's too heavy to bring all that up the stairs.  So now I shop 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 3, 2017)

Just curious why you keep all those receipts?  If I'm curious how much I'm spending, I just look at my bank account online.  I'm seriously trying to not have so much paper around.  I'm presently in the process of shredding ancient tax returns, etc.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 4, 2017)

Every two weeks to the supermarkets and every 2 or 3 weeks to the butchers or fishmongers.


----------



## Debby (Mar 4, 2017)

debodun said:


> Jeepers, I go about that much in a month! Last year I spent just over $2600 at various grocery and sundry stores (I keep ALL receipts), but considering that some of the costs were for cat food, and non-food items that are on the receipt (I did not separate them when totaling), it was probably somewhat less - and I thought that was a lot for one person.




Your groceries are so much cheaper than mine and I don't buy all sorts of expensive, exotic stuff!  I spend on average, $250.00 per week which means that in a year we spend about $13,000.00.  I don't buy a lot of packaged cheap foods, or lots of prepared foods, but I do buy a lot of fresh produce.  That also includes the cat and dog food.

I hate going grocery shopping and it seems like every week, something has jumped in price.  I don't know how people with families buy groceries these days.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2017)

A couple times a week. We rotate between Publix and Aldi's. Besides, they are both near a Dunkin Donuts shop. layful:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2017)

The wife goes about twice a Month for basics..We both go to Sam's about 3 months apart for bulk/meat..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 4, 2017)

debodun said:


> Jeepers, I go about that much in a month! Last year I spent just over $2600 at various grocery and sundry stores (I keep ALL receipts), but considering that some of the costs were for cat food, and non-food items that are on the receipt (I did not separate them when totaling), it was probably somewhat less - and I thought that was a lot for one person.



I try to stay within the maximum 2017 SNAP allowance of approx. $44.75/week for food and household supplies.  I started doing that a few years ago as part of a SNAP challenge and it has become easier over time.  I go over my self imposed budget a few times a year, usually around the holidays.    

I may go into a grocery store several times a week but it doesn't mean I make a big haul each time.  I hit the specials, use a few coupons and check for any unadvertised manager specials.  Shopping and running errands are just an excuse to fill my time and get out of my little apartment, during my working years I did all of my errands in a couple of hours after work or on a Saturday morning.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 4, 2017)

Two to three times a week, one big one and a few small trips.

Do beer runs count too?  :very_drunk:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 4, 2017)

My husband goes to Starbucks every other day, it's near 3 different grocery stores, he gets a list.


----------



## Lon (Mar 4, 2017)

I live alone and do all my grocery shopping on line usually every other week. I am waiting for the order that I placed yesterday to be delivered one hour from now.


----------



## ChristineRawson (Mar 9, 2017)

Once in a month. Or if I forget something then.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 19, 2017)

Its just me so I go around 2 times a week depending on the sales. Kroger stopped the senior discount here in Texas so I only buy their specials if I need them.  Heb, Walmart and Foodtown are much cheaper than Kroger.  I don't cook much but microwave, sandwiches. Right now I have several individual portions of homemade soup and gumbo in my freezer that come in handy.  one good thing about Kroger is their fresh salad bar they have out by 9:00 am each day. I can get a good sized salad for around 3.00 that will last me 2 days.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 19, 2017)

Usually about once a week. Sometimes the hubby will go again for me if there are some really good buys. The last few years my food store is putting a limit of one or two packages on their sale products. We have two huge chest freezers and I buy in bulk. Truth be told we could probably go three or four months  without shopping. I have a lot of homemade soups, frozen veggies from the garden, as well as meat when it went on sale. I even divide the gallon of milk up in small containers and freeze that also. Eggs freeze well if they are beaten up first. A few months ago when there was a shortage of eggs around. I think it was a virus the chickens contracted.Everyone was paying over $2.00 a dozen. We were eating our scrambled eggs from the freezer at just 99 cents a dozen.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 19, 2017)

I usually go only once a week.  Mostly on Wednesdays when Spriouts has its specials -- you can buy last week's specials at the special price, as well as the new specials on Wednesday.


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 20, 2017)

Grocery store every 7 - 10 days, Walmart's every 4 - 6 weeks.  My son will pick up things
for me at Costco's and yesterday he got kitty litter and cats food for me.  We have a depanneur
here at the residence where I can pick up milk and juice, also bananas, they cost more but
I don't mind paying more for the convenience.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 20, 2017)

4-5x month. Mix of on-line delivery and in-person shopping. We eat out a lot more than most people, but I love to cook as well so our freezer is well-stocked, LOL!


----------

